

Recent Changes Camp - bkovitz
http://rcc2008.blueoxen.net/

======
evanprodromou
The world-wide "unconference" for wiki developers, users, and admins. The
2-day event is free of charge for all participants; anyone interested in wiki
or related community and technology issues is welcome to attend. Schedule is
decided on the spot, and all attendees are expected to be part of the peer-to-
peer talk sessions.

------
evanprodromou
May 9-11 2008, in Palo Alto, California

